# Fangempfehlung für Westdorsch in der Ostsee – ICES Quotenempfehlung für 2022



## angler1996 (17. September 2021)

dei Formulierung ist eifach Mist!

Baglimit 2021 lautet 5 Dorsche außerhalb und 2 Dosche während  und nix Fische - bitte zwingend richtig stellen! das ist eine völlig andere Aussage


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Pressemeldung des DAFV
> 
> *Der Internationale Rat für Meeresforschung (ICES) hat am 10. September 2021 seine Fangempfehlungen für den westlichen Dorsch in der Ostsee, für das Jahr 2022, deutlich später als gewöhnlich, veröffentlicht. Der Grund für die verzögerte Bekanntgabe, war eine erneute Überprüfung aktueller wissenschaftlicher Daten in Verbindung mit Anpassungen von Schwellenwerten („interbenchmark“).
> 
> ...


Stellt das bitte richtig:
*"Damit ist die Tagesfangmenge für alle Petrijünger auf eine bestimmte Fischentnahme por Tag begrenzt.
2021 liegt das Tagesfanglimit bei 5 Fischen pro Angler und Angeltag und 2 Fischen während der Laichzeit im Februar und März."*

 Das sind nicht Fische sondern nur Dorsche , die Aussage ist falsch und führt zu falschen Schlussfolgerungen.

ob ich für die Forderungen bin , naja welche alternativen Angebote im touristsichen Bereich soll es denn geben? 
Angeln auf Thun?  Abfahrtslauf ?  "Dorsch Puff"? 
so richtig glücklich bin ich mit dem Rest nicht.

Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2021)

Das kann nur der DAFV auf seiner Internetseite:









						Fangempfehlung für den Westdorsch in der Ostsee – ICES veröffentlicht Quotenempfehlung für 2022 - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Gemeinsame Pressemitteilung des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes e.V., Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V., Landessportfischerverband Schle...




					www.dafv.de
				




Allerdings bezieht sich das mit den "Fischen" ja deutlich auf den ersten Satz in dem Absatz:

_".......
Seit 2016 gilt für das Angeln von *Dorschen *in der westlichen Ostsee das so genannte bag-limit. Damit ist die Tagesfangmenge für alle Petrijünger auf eine bestimmte Fischentnahme pro Tag begrenzt. 2021 liegt das Tagesfanglimit bei 5 Fischen pro Angler und Angeltag und 2 Fischen während der Laichzeit im Februar und März....."_


----------



## Laichzeit (17. September 2021)

> Für den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee sieht der Rat im Rahmen des EU-Bewirtschaftungsplans eine Quote von 698 Tonnen vor, die zwischen der Berufsfischerei und den Anglerinnen und Anglern aufzuteilen ist.


Für 2021 nimmt man einen Anglerfang von 1315 Tonnen an. Das ist ziemlich sicher eine Überschätzung. Wegen den offenen Fischarten braucht man eine Beifangquote für die Berufsfischerei, da zum Beispiel beim Fang von Plattfischen Dorsche mitgefangen werden. Dürfte im Bereich von wenigen hundert Tonnen liegen.
Ohne Erhöhung der Quote ist der Erhalt des Status Quo Baglimits unmöglich. "Politische Quoten" über dem Advice (Ausdruck Deutscher Fischereiverband) sind ein Grund, weshalb wir an diesem Punkt angekommen sind. Ich frage mich, wie sich die Beteiligten diese Aufteilung vorstellen.


----------



## angler1996 (17. September 2021)

Professor--sooo deutlich liest sich das für mich nicht und man kann es einfach eindeutig formulieren


----------



## Wollebre (17. September 2021)

man wird eine Gesamtmenge für die Berufsfischerei und Freizeitangler festlegen. Der Löwenanteil wird wie gehabt an die Berufsfischer gehen. Der Anteil wird nach einem Schlüssel XYZ auf die schwedischen, dänischen und deutschen Berufsfischer aufgeteilt. Für den *traurigen Rest* werden für die vorgenannten Länder neue gleichlautende bag-limits festgelegt..... Amen
Sehe für mich daher keinen Grund wieder zum Angeln an die Ostsee zu fahren. Die Jährchen die mir noch bleiben setze ich mich lieber in die Düse und fliege in aus anglerischer Sicht interessantere Gebiete dieser Welt.


----------



## rippi (17. September 2021)

Dorschbaglimit wird auf 0 gesetzt, da gibt es eigentlich keinen Spielraum mehr, wenn man die umweltschädlichen Industriefischer überhaupt noch weiter tragen will.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> man wird eine Gesamtmenge für die Berufsfischerei und Freizeitangler festlegen. Der Löwenanteil wird wie gehabt an die Berufsfischer gehen. Der Anteil wird nach einem Schlüssel XYZ auf die schwedischen, dänischen und deutschen Berufsfischer aufgeteilt. Für den *traurigen Rest* werden für die vorgenannten Länder neue gleichlautende bag-limits festgelegt..... Amen
> Sehe für mich daher keinen Grund wieder zum Angeln an die Ostsee zu fahren. Die Jährchen die mir noch bleiben setze ich mich lieber in die Düse und fliege in aus anglerischer Sicht interessantere Gebiete dieser Welt.


Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ostsee hat sich angeltechnisch erledigt. Von meinen Angelkollegen hier in Mittelfranken fuhren vor 10 Jahren noch 20 Leute regelmäßig hoch. Jetzt kein einziger mehr. Die kommen nur noch an der Ostsee vorbei, auf dem Weg nach Norwegen.


----------



## Oanga83 (17. September 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ostsee hat sich angeltechnisch erledigt. Von meinen Angelkollegen hier in Mittelfranken fuhren vor 10 Jahren noch 20 Leute regelmäßig hoch. Jetzt kein einziger mehr. Die kommen nur noch an der Ostsee vorbei, auf dem Weg nach Norwegen.


Na ja der Öresund ist eigentlich immer eine Reise wert.
Mich wundert es eigentlich mehr warum es am Gelben Riff oder in Norwegen noch keine Fanglimits  gibt, da ja in diesem Gebieten die Schlachterei munter weiter geht.
Versteht mich nicht falsch aber bekannte von mir haben vom Riff vor kurzem 50 kg Filet Nachhause gekarrt.


----------



## yukonjack (17. September 2021)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Na ja der Öresund ist eigentlich immer eine Reise wert.
> Mich wundert es eigentlich mehr warum es am Gelben Riff oder in Norwegen noch keine Fanglimits  gibt, da ja in diesem Gebieten die Schlachterei munter weiter geht.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch aber bekannte von mir haben vom Riff vor kurzem 50 kg Filet Nachhause gekarrt.


Hast ja soooo Recht, die hätten sich den auch im Fischladen kaufen können.


----------



## Ladi74 (18. September 2021)

Die Ostsee wird damit nur noch ne Badewanne.:-( Mal vom Angeln auf Platte, Makrelen und Heringen abgesehen. Upps, mit den Heringen ist es ja auch bald vorbei. 



Oanga83 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es eigentlich mehr warum es am Gelben Riff oder in Norwegen noch keine Fanglimits gibt, da ja in diesem Gebieten die Schlachterei munter weiter geht.


Gibts doch! Aus Norge pro Nase 18kg Filet, dann ist Sense, aber nur, wenn man in einer zertifizierten Anlage wohnt. Wenn nicht, NULL kg!
Ausserdem Fangtagebuch führen, sonst gibts keinen Ausfuhrschein. Desweiteren gibt es Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Fangverbotszonen z.B. in Südnorge. 
Von der Erhöhung der Strafen bei Verstössen gegen das Fanglimit mal abgesehen.
Alles nur für Gastangler!!! 
Im Gegensatz dazu, darf JEDER Norgi Langleinen, Netze und Krabbenkörbe (auch auf Hummer) auslegen. Da kräht kein Hahn danach, was gefangen wird. 

Die norwegische Berufsfischerei wird durch die Regeln für die touristischen Angler, nur, ruhig gehalten. Die Regierung hat nämlich auch erkannt, dass der touristische Angler ein Marktfaktor ist.




yukonjack schrieb:


> Hast ja soooo Recht, die hätten sich den auch im Fischladen kaufen können.


Nein, hat er nicht! Mit solchen Äusserungen, wird den Industrie-Fischern noch in die Karten gespielt!
Ich hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis ein paar Ultra-Grüne/NABU-Leute/Greenpeace-Unterstützer. 
Die wollen nur geangelten Fisch essen! 
Weil, wir Angler für alles das stehen, was die Industrie-Fischerei/Aquakultur nicht ist. 
Aber auch der normale Verbraucher ist gefragt. 
Ich boykottiere Aquakultur fast komplett (ausser Räucherlachs), weil sie massiv in Ökosysteme eingreift.  

Kleines Beispiel:
Ich fahre seit Jahren  nach Nordnorwegen, in einen Fjord zum Angeln. 
Mittlerweile, sind dort mehrere Lachsfarmen ansässig (davon arbeitet 1! fast ohne Chemie). 
Problem ist ein Parasit, die Lachslaus. Dieser wird mit einem Mittel bekämpft, was den Panzer des Krebses auflöst. Folge: auch die Panzer der wilden Krebstiere incl. Reker werden aufgelöst. Den Rest kann man sich denken...

Übrigens, ein grosser norwegischer Zuchtlachsproduzent wandert nach Chile ab. Dort sind die Umweltauflagen nicht so hoch!!!!

Deswegen, behandelt Fische ruhig weiter als "Sportgerät" und kauft die grätenfreien Filets im Supermarkt.


----------



## yukonjack (18. September 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hast ja soooo Recht, die hätten sich den auch im Fischladen kaufen können.


Mit wie viel Beifang/Gammelfisch hat man beim Angelfischen zu rechnen und mit wieviel bei der Netzfischerei ( jeweils für 50kg Filet ) ?


----------



## Oanga83 (18. September 2021)

Es sollte eher darauf anspielen wie lange das noch so geht bzw. geduldet wird.
Ach ja ich kenne genügend die sich in Norwegen Rechnungen kaufen und mehr als 18 KG mitnehmen. 
Ein Bag Limit von 2 oder 5 Fischen ist meiner Ansicht nach völlig überzogen, aber eine Begrenzung schadet nicht da der Mensch keine Vernuft kennt.


----------



## punkarpfen (19. September 2021)

Hi, der Dorschbestand der westlichen Ostsee ist platt. Die Ursachen haben aber so gut wie gar nichts mit der Angelfischerei zu tun. Neben der (Schleppnetz)fischerei sind auch natürliche Prädatoren ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Faktor. Bei aller Lobbymacht sind bestimmte Fangmethoden mMn. nicht mehr tragbar.


----------



## thanatos (19. September 2021)

Das Bag Limit für Angler verdanken wir doch wohl den Kutterkapitänen ,
sobald irgend ein Kamerateam an Bord war wurden Dorsche im Minutentakt gefangen ,
daher kommt es zu der hohen Eischätzung der Entnahme durch Angler .
Die Realität sieht aber ganz anders aus .
Wenn ich mit einem Kutter von Warnemünde oder Rostock in See gestochen bin 
( egal welches Unternehmen ) wußte ich gleich wird es ein Erfolg oder eine Kaffeefahrt .
Bei letzterem wurde eben nur die leichte Rute montiert denn da ich ein guter Angler bin 
konnte ich mit 2-3 Dorschen rechnen - 50 % der mitkämpfenden Petrijünger gingen
leer aus . 
Ja die Kutterkapitäne haben ihre Bestände auch geschont - es war immer Glücksache
welchen Tag man erwischt ,das sie natürlich auch die Werbemöglichkeiten genutzt
haben kann man ihnen nicht verdenken - daß , das mal so aufgerechnet wird konnte 
keiner ahnen .


----------



## Wollebre (19. September 2021)

_*Die Ostsee wird damit nur noch ne Badewanne.:-( Mal vom Angeln auf Platte, Makrelen und Heringen abgesehen. Upps, mit den Heringen ist es ja auch bald vorbei.*_

....... großer Fressnapf für die ca. 25.000 Robben (x 0,005to pro Tag = 45.625 to/Jahr) und Kormorane


----------

